# Supreme Court entscheidet: Kinder dürfen in den USA Ballerspiele kaufen



## SebastianThoeing (28. Juni 2011)

Jetzt ist Deine Meinung zu *Supreme Court entscheidet: Kinder dürfen in den USA Ballerspiele kaufen* gefragt. 


				Bitte beachtet: Der Kommentarbereich wird gemäß der Forenregeln moderiert.





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Zum Artikel: Supreme Court entscheidet: Kinder dürfen in den USA Ballerspiele kaufen


----------



## Angeldust (28. Juni 2011)

Die sind doch nimmer ganz dicht O_o

Und dieser Vergleich mit den Gebrüdern Grimm...


----------



## MarkusFunke (28. Juni 2011)

Ja, die Grimme-Märchen mögen auch brutal sein, aber es macht schon 'nen Unterschied, ob man einfach nur ein Märchen liest, oder z.B. Dead Space zockt.

Was für eine blöde Urteilsbegründung!


----------



## robby23 (28. Juni 2011)

Das eine ist interkativ, die anderen nicht. Wie kann man sowas gleichsetzten?!


----------



## ElPechos (28. Juni 2011)

Immer wieder eine Schande wie manche Menschen Kulturgüter missbrauchen (die USA sind da ein recht schwerer Fall). Unser Medienrechtssytem sollte sich mal mit dem in Amerika in der Mitte treffen, besonders was sachen ab USK 18 angeht. Ich denke es wären edlich mal liberalere Reglungen fällig die es den Nutzern (Unternehmen nur bedingt) leichter machen diese Medine auch zu nutzen.


----------



## Vordack (28. Juni 2011)

Wieso eigentlich immer nur rumnörgeln und alles schlechtmachen ohne das Hirn einzuschalten?

Die haben, im Gegensatz zu unserem schönen Ländchen, absolut Recht!



> PC- und Videospiele sind gleichzusetzen mit Büchern und Filmen.



DAS ist der ausschlaggebende Satz in dem ganzen Text, nicht der andere Teil der die User wieder zum rumflamen animiert. Unser schönes Land ist noch nicht so schlau Videospiele als ganz normales Kulturgut anzusehen.

Der Rest des Artikels bezieht sich also nicht nur auf Computerspiele sondern auch auf Bücher und Filme im allgemeinen, ist also nichts neues, also kein Grund für euch mal weider einen auf dicke Hose zu machen und rumzuflamen.

Lesen/Denken... ach bringt sowieso nichts 

edit: Ich unterstütze nicht wie Amerika mit Gewalt und Jugend umgeht, aber darum geht es hier gar nicht.


----------



## Rabowke (28. Juni 2011)

Danke Vordack, genau das wollte ich gerade hier zitieren. Wir in Deutschland regen uns doch alle auf, dass Spiele nicht mit Büchern und Filmen auf einer Stufe steht ( siehe z.B. Symbole in WK Shootern etc. ).

In Amerika wurden sie nun auf eine Stufe gehoben ... und fallen damit durch das Raster wg. Meinungsfreiheit.


----------



## robby23 (28. Juni 2011)

Vordack schrieb:


> Wieso eigentlich immer nur rumnörgeln und alles schlechtmachen ohne das Hirn einzuschalten?
> 
> Die haben, im Gegensatz zu unserem schönen Ländchen, absolut Recht!
> 
> ...



Genau dieser Satz ist der bescheuertste im ganzen Urteil!
Irgendwie ignorieren alle, dass ein Computerspiel im Gegensatz zu Buch und Film, interaktiv ist. Das ist doch genau der Grund, warum man Computerspielen einen höheren Einfluss auf die Psyche zuspricht.


----------



## bigwhitey (28. Juni 2011)

Endlich mal ein gutes Urteil. Da sollten sich die Deutschen Politiker mal ne Scheibe abschneiden.


----------



## hawkytonk (28. Juni 2011)

Vordack schrieb:


> Wieso eigentlich immer nur rumnörgeln und alles schlechtmachen ohne das Hirn einzuschalten?
> 
> Die haben, im Gegensatz zu unserem schönen Ländchen, absolut Recht!
> 
> ...


Dem schließe ich mich an.


----------



## TobiasHome (28. Juni 2011)

Die Amis haben doch echt nen derben Schaden 

Gerade für Kinder ist das doch ein ziemlich großer Unterschied, ob man ein PC-Spiel zockt, mit dem man interagiert und bei dem man die brutal in Szene gesetzten Bilder vorgesetzt bekommt oder ob man Märchen liest, wo man sich selbst ein Bild macht. Denn Kinder entwickeln bei Letzterem garantiert kein annähernd realistisches Bild im Kopf, sondern wohl eher eine Art simpler Comic.

Aber der Richter glaubt wohl, dass Kinder ein Bild im Kopf haben, wo die Hexe im Backofen schwerste Verbrennungen erleidet, Blutspritzer zu sehen sind und sie am Ende bis zur Unkenntlichkeit verbrennt, bis nur noch Knochenreste, Asche und Gestank zurückbleiben ...


----------



## baummonster (28. Juni 2011)

Wie man's macht ist es falsch. Und macht man es falsch ist es auch nich richtig...

Ich finde es is, mal abgesehen von der etwas schrägen Begründung, ein gutes Urteil. Sowas fällt ganz klar in den Verantwortungsbereich der Eltern, nicht des Staates. Zumal solche Restriktionen ja wohl nachweislich in den seltensten Fällen wirklich funktionieren


----------



## Vordack (28. Juni 2011)

robby23 schrieb:


> Genau dieser Satz ist der bescheuertste im ganzen Urteil!
> Irgendwie ignorieren alle, dass ein Computerspiel im Gegensatz zu Buch und Film, interaktiv ist. Das ist doch genau der Grund, warum man Computerspielen einen höheren Einfluss auf die Psyche zuspricht.



Negativ.

Ein Buch hat viel mehr Einfluss auf Deine Phantasie. Da kann man sich richtig schön ausmalen wie man Leute zerstückelt und so, also werden dort viel eher neue Killer gezüchtet 

Ich denke nicht dass Leute primär duch die Interaktion beeinflußt werden als viel mehr durch die Atmosphäre und die Darstellung. Ich meine da läuft man rum und tötet Leute und was tut man? Sitzt faul rum und macht minimale Handbewegungen... Joohaaaaa.

Aber Du hast es schon richtig gedeutet. Man *spricht* Computerspielen einen höheren Einfluss der Psyche *zu*, was noch lange nicht bedeutet dass dieses auch so ist. Ich denke es ist eher eine Kombination mehrerer Einflussfaktoren. Habt ihr je von nem Amokläufer mit 1000 Freunden gehört? Habt ihr je von Computerspielern mit wenigen bis keinen Freunden gehört? Dann zählt mal 1 und 1 zusammen, dann macht es eventuell auch mehr Sinn warum Amokläufer vermeht unter Zockern auftauchen.

und mit Verlaub, das Argument das gearde Kinder, die so etwas interaktiv nutzen viel mehr Schaden davon tragen ist Bullshit. Gerade für kleine Kinder ist das alles viel phantastischer und viel mehr Spiel als für ältere. Was aus einem Kind wird (mit oder ohne PC) liegt zum großen Teil an seinen Eltern. Ganz ungeachtet dessen ist es wichtig für ein Kind auch ein soziales Umfeld zu haben. Aber das ist wohl nicht nur für Kinder wichtig


----------



## krucki1 (28. Juni 2011)

Hahahaha zu lustig hier. Da kommen Leute wie Vordack und schreiben "Lesen/Denken... ach bringt sowieso nichts " aber selber haben sie auch keinen Schritt weit gedacht. Wenn die Spiele gleichgesetzt werden mit Büchern, als Kulturgut, ist das schön und gut. Fällt dadurch aber die Jugenschutzrichtlinien durchs Raster, dann muss ich mir mal über eine Umstrukturierung dieser mir Gedanken machen. Ich begrüße es wenn ein erwachsener Mensch frei entscheiden darf welche Konsumgüter er sich kaufen will/darf und welche nicht und finde Indizierungen von "ab 18 Spiele" als sehr fragwürdig. Allerdings kann es auch nicht sein das jedes Kind nun so gut wie freien Zugriff auf das selbe Material hat wie Erwachsene. Da läuft ganz gehörig was falsch. 

Wieso sind die Amis so gegen Sex und nackte Haut? Ich spinne nu rmal den Gedanken des Richters weiter und sage Dörnröschen wurd auch vom Prinzen wachgeküsst (hm oder lief da noch etwas mehr  ) also auf ...Porno frei ab 0 Jahren.... da wird doch nur "Liebe" zwischen Menschen vermittelt, das kann doch gar nicht schädlich sein


----------



## ElPechos (28. Juni 2011)

Fataler Irrtum,
in America gibt es mehr Zensur als man denkt. Denkt einfach an die vielen erotischen Inhalte die in den USA Zensiert werden (z.b. The Witcher Sammelbildchen). Um mahl ein Beispiel aus der Literatur zu nennen, in der letzten Auflage von Huck Fin wurden die Wörter "***" und "Rothaut" (ich halte das für Geschichtsverfälschung) ersetzt durch harmlosere Bezeichnungen. Freizügig ist man, ,so scheint es mir, nur bei der Gewalt (das ist auch ok ab einem bestimmten Konsumentenalter).


----------



## think1 (28. Juni 2011)

ich finde das in ordnung. ein 5 jähriger wird sowas schon nich spielen und wenn ja sollten die eltern aufpassen. aber wenn ein 14jahriger lust auf counterstrike hat sollte er das spielen dürfen.


----------



## TobiasHome (28. Juni 2011)

Vordack schrieb:


> Ein Buch hat viel mehr Einfluss auf Deine Phantasie. Da kann man sich richtig schön ausmalen wie man Leute zerstückelt und so, also werden dort viel eher neue Killer gezüchtet


 
Prinzipiell hast du zwar recht.
Aber du vergisst vollkommen, dass es hier um die Altersfreigabe und somit um *Kinder* geht! Wie ich schon in meinem obigen Beitrag bemerkte, werden die sich wohl kaum so etwas vorstellen wie du es sagst, sondern eher "bunte Bildchen".
Oder glaubst du ernsthaft, wenn Kinder irgendetwas mit einer mittelalterlichen Schlacht oder ähnliches lesen, dass sie sich dann vorstellen, wie die Kämpfer dort zerstückelt werden?


----------



## Vordack (28. Juni 2011)

krucki1 schrieb:


> Text


 
Danke für die Blumen 

Ich gehe aber nicht auf die Fehler in deinem Text ein da ich mittlerweile weiss das eine Diskussion hier nicht viel bringt. Jeder ist sich immer im klaren das nur er die Wahrheit kennt (wobei wie wieder bei lesen/denken/verstehen wären...). Ehrlich gesagt habe ich nur Deine ersten 2 Sätze gelesen, da war schon klar daß das mit dem denken nicht so klappt...

Aber mit den Jahren wird auch Leuten wie Dir (die eben Probleme mit dem verstehen und denken haben) eventuell ein Licht aufgehen


----------



## Vordack (28. Juni 2011)

TobiasHome schrieb:


> Prinzipiell hast du zwar recht.
> Aber du vergisst vollkommen, dass es hier um die Altersfreigabe und somit um *Kinder* geht! Wie ich schon in meinem obigen Beitrag bemerkte, werden sich Kinder wohl kaum so etwas vorstellen wie du es sagst, sondern eher "bunte Bildchen".



Du übersiehst aber die Kernaussage (der einzoge neue Inhalt den die News bietet).

DAS zu viel Gewalt im Fernsehen vorkommt wozu auch Kinder Zugriff haben ist ein vollkommen anderes Thema. Kernaussage dieser News ist dass in den Staaten Computerspiele endlich wie Bücher und Filme gehandhabt werden, etwas auf das wir Gamer schon seit langer Zeit warten. Ihr kennt doch diese Forendiskussionenen a la "Warum darf ich SAW XXXX sehen aber nur grünes Blut bei Half Life 2 haben?"

Da dieser Schritt vorgenommen wurde wird es in Zukunft sehr viel besser möglich sein Kinder vor Gewalt zu schützen, wenn der Staat Wert drauf legt.


----------



## krucki1 (28. Juni 2011)

Vordack schrieb:


> Danke für die Blumen
> 
> Ich gehe aber nicht auf die Fehler in deinem Text ein da ich mittlerweile weiss das eine Diskussion hier nicht viel bringt. Jeder ist sich immer im klaren das nur er die Wahrheit kennt (wobei wie wieder bei lesen/denken/verstehen wären...). Ehrlich gesagt habe ich nur Deine ersten 2 Sätze gelesen, da war schon klar daß das mit dem denken nicht so klappt...
> 
> Aber mit den Jahren wird auch Leuten wie Dir (die eben Probleme mit dem verstehen und denken haben) eventuell ein Licht aufgehen



Gerne, ich mag auch Blümchen 

Lesen/denken/verstehen... ist schon eine große Problematik gelle? 
a) Du willst nicht disskutieren weil es eh nichts bringt, was du aber mit deiner Reaktion auf meinen Beitrag schon tust.
b) Wie wolltest du überhaupt auf meine Fehler im Text eingehen wenn du angeblich eh nur die ersten 2 Sätze gelesen hast, dann weisst du ja gar nicht ob Fehler existent sind.
c) Siehst du dann haben wir ja beide ein Vorteil vom alt werden. Mir wird ein Licht aufgehen, und du wirst vielleicht feststellen das es zwischen s/w sehen auch noch etwas anderes gibt und Überheblichkeit nicht immer von Vorteil ist.


----------



## TobiasHome (28. Juni 2011)

Vordack schrieb:


> Du übersiehst aber die Kernaussage (der einzoge neue Inhalt den die News bietet).
> 
> DAS zu viel Gewalt im Fernsehen vorkommt wozu auch Kinder Zugriff haben ist ein vollkommen anderes Thema. Kernaussage dieser News ist dass in den Staaten Computerspiele endlich wie Bücher und Filme gehandhabt werden, etwas auf das wir Gamer schon seit langer Zeit warten. Ihr kennt doch diese Forendiskussionenen a la "Warum darf ich SAW XXXX sehen aber nur grünes Blut bei Half Life 2 haben?"
> 
> Da dieser Schritt vorgenommen wurde wird es in Zukunft sehr viel besser möglich sein Kinder vor Gewalt zu schützen, wenn der Staat Wert drauf legt.


 
Aber darin liegt ja das Problem, vor allem in den USA. Man geht dort in die falsche Richtung.

Das Problem liegt in der Zugriffsmöglichkeit auf PC-/Videospiele und Filme: Beides kann man einerseits kaufen. Hierzulande werden (oder sollten zumindest, größtenteils wird das auch gemacht) sowohl Spiele als auch Filme nur an Personen mit entprechendem Alter verkauft. Insofern stehen Filme und Spiele auf einer Stufe.
Aber das eigentliche Problem ist, dass andererseits Filme zusätzlich über das Massenmedium Fernsehen zu empfangen sind.

Und hier hat die USA imo den falschen Schritt gemacht! Anstatt Maßnahmen zu entwickeln, wie man Kinder besser vor Filmen mit nicht jugendfreiem Inhalt schützen kann, hat man den Kindern einfach den Zugang zu nicht jugendfreien PC-Spielen erleichert.
Anstatt also Filme auf die selbe Ebene wie PC-Spiele zu setzen, hat man einfach PC-Spiele auf die selbe Ebene wie Filme gesetzt! Und genau damit hat die USA die falsche Richtung eingeschlagen.

Bücher sollten bei der Diskussion eigentlich außen vorbleiben. Denn wie schon mehrfach angesprochen, entwickelt hier jeder Mensch sein eigenes Bild. Das ist vollautomatisch altersabhängig und somit immer richtig.


----------



## Schalkmund (28. Juni 2011)

Ich finde es nachvollziehbar, wie in den Märchen handelt es sich bei der Gewalt in Videospielen nur um fiktive Geschehnisse und das wissen selbst Kinder. Es ist zwar nicht so, dass ich einem 5 Jährigen sagen würde, vergiss die Sesamstrasse jetzt wird Deadspace gespielt, aber spätestens mit dem Teenageralter wollen sie solche Sachen doch eh selbst spielen ... warum auch nicht?


----------



## Rabowke (28. Juni 2011)

Leider verweist der Artikel auf keine weiterführenden Informationen und/oder dem Urteil im org. Text.
Ist die Aussage im Topic jetzt eine Herleitung des Autors aufgrund des Urteils? Die USA haben eine ähnliche Organisation wie wir: die ESRB.

Ähnlich desshalb, weil die ESRB nur Empfehlungen gibt, sprich ohne Rechtsgrundlage ... also eine Selbstregulierung seitens der Industrie.

Wird die ESRB nun aufgrund des Urteils alle Splatter-Shooter mit E bewerten oder weiterhin nach Ihrem Schema? Gibt es in Amerika überhaupt ein Gesetz was *bislang* den Kauf von Spielen verbietet?

Da ich das nicht weiss, hätte ich mir ein wenig mehr Aufklärung gewünscht ... ich glaube nämlich nicht, dass wirklich viele Leute hier echte Ahnung von der Materie haben, sich aber trotzdem fleissig zu Wort melden.


----------



## Vordack (28. Juni 2011)

krucki1 schrieb:


> Gerne, ich mag auch Blümchen
> 
> Lesen/denken/verstehen... ist schon eine große Problematik gelle?
> a) Du willst nicht disskutieren weil es eh nichts bringt, was du aber mit deiner Reaktion auf meinen Beitrag schon tust.
> ...



*Räusper*

War ja klar, obwohl ich gar nicht groß auf Deinen Test eingegangen bin musste wieder so ein Kommentar kommen, da mach ich es Dir mal nach 

a) Naja, ich bin nicht auf den Inhalt Deines Textes eingegangen, nur auf die Einleitung. 
b) Wenn eine Änderung in den Gesetzen stattfinden sollte die irgenetwas mit Jugendschutz/PC-spielen zu tun haben ist es doch SELBSTREDEND dass auch die Gesetze die damit verknüpft sind überdacht werden müsssen. Es ist mir unverständlich wie man so etwas nicht als selbstverständlich sehen könnte. Und wie ist es momentan den mit Kindern und TV? Da haben sie annähernd den selben Inhalt wie Erwachsene, sie müssen es halt nur so hindrehen dass sie ihn auch nutzen können  Wie ist es mit Kindern und Büchern? Genau das gleiche. Jau, ich merke schon, das Gesetzt momentan regelt das alles wirlich wirksam. 
Ach ja, und Dein Kommentar mit Sex/Amis zeigt mal wieder eindeutig wie viel Du von der News verstanden hast, sorry, ist aber so.
c) Err, ja. Ich freue mich dass Dir ein Licht aufgehen wird. Mir ist schon eins aufgegangen  s/w sehen? Was hat das hiermit zu tun? Ich möchte das Konsumgüter wie Bücher/Filme/Spiele stringent behandelt werden und nicht wie es jedem dahergelaufenen Politiker beliebt. Sorry, es hat auch nichts mit Überheblichkeit zu tun. Ich kann nichts dafür wenn sich einige hier anstrengen sich krampfhaft dümmer darzustellen als sie (hoffentlich) sind.

Ich weiss nicht, wie lange treibst Du Dich schon hier oder in Spieleforen im allgemeinen rum? Also ich tu es schon ne gaanze Weile  Und ich weiss es selber nicht mehr wie häufig die Diskussion auf kam Computerspiele/Kulturgut und wie toll das wäre und wie blöd die Politiker sind dass sie es nicht tun usw. Jetzt tut Amerika genau das und prompt wird es gegen Amerika gedreht.

So viel zum Thema...


----------



## Desruptor (28. Juni 2011)

Na klasse, dann kommen in Zukunft noch mehr nervende Kids unter 13 in den Multiplayer und ruinieren den Spielspaß...


----------



## FlorianStangl (28. Juni 2011)

Rabowke schrieb:


> Leider verweist der Artikel auf keine weiterführenden Informationen und/oder dem Urteil im org. Text.
> Ist die Aussage im Topic jetzt eine Herleitung des Autors aufgrund des Urteils?


 
Update mit Link zum Urteil ist eben raus.


----------



## Corsa500 (28. Juni 2011)

Hab ich das Märchen damals falsch verstanden oder ist es einfach nur ein Fehler, dass Aschenputtel die Augen ausgepickt wurden?
Soweit ich mich zurückerinnern kann waren es (in meiner Version) die bösen Stiefschwestern, die nach Aschenputtels Hochzeit die Augen rausgehackt bekommen haben


----------



## Vordack (28. Juni 2011)

Corsa500 schrieb:


> Hab ich das Märchen damals falsch verstanden oder ist es einfach nur ein Fehler, dass Aschenputtel die Augen ausgepickt wurden?
> Soweit ich mich zurückerinnern kann waren es (in meiner Version) die bösen Stiefschwestern, die nach Aschenputtels Hochzeit die Augen rausgehackt bekommen haben



Oder denken wir doch mal an den Zeichentrick um den Road Runner oder Tom & Jerry. Also Kinder WERDEN mit Gewalt und Brutalität und Grausamkeit erzogen, das ist gang und gebe


----------



## kingcoolstar (28. Juni 2011)

Was `? selbst Kinder ? ui Wo soll das alles hinführen. Ich kann mich erinnern als ich noch ein Kind war. ich habe oft solch Filme und Spiele wie damals resident evil gespielt und war wörtlich Monate lang GESCHOCKT !! Danach war ich viel gewaltbereiter und habe gemäß nach den Vorbildern der Videospiele meine Klassenkameraden als Böse abgestempelt und sie auch dementsprechend verprügelt ! Als ich als Kind ein Pornofilm mir an geschaut habe war ich dermaßen Angeekelt das ich alle Frauen verabscheut habe ! In meiner Jugend habe ich dank dieser Schockierende Materialien, Freundinnen wortwörtlich missbraucht ! Jetzt da ich viel Reifer geworden bin erkenne i9ch sofort das so was für Kinder die nicht ausgereift sind gar nicht in Frage kommen darf ! selbst heute noch komm ich in manch einem Horrorspiel in einem Schock zustand !


----------



## Rabowke (28. Juni 2011)

Danke Flo & diese Begründung im Update liest sich *für mich* absolut nachvollziehbar und logisch. Des Weiteren wird damit indirekt eine Frage aus meinem Beitrag oben beantwortet, nämlich ob es in den USA ein Gesetz zur Einschränkung von Spielen bzw. Abgabe an Jugendliche gibt.


----------



## RedDragon20 (28. Juni 2011)

Ballerspiele und andere gewaltzeigende Unterhaltungsmedien für Kinder = Nein! Definitiv nein.
Ganz einfach. kindcoolstars Post strotzt zwar vor Ironie und in gewisser Weise hat er ja Recht. Aber trotzdem gehören solche Dinge einfach nicht in Kinderhände. 

Die Argumentation, dass Märchen ja genauso brutal wären, zieht nicht ganz. Zumindest ist da ein Denkfehler vorhanden. 
Märchen der Gebrüder Grimm sind Geschichten, in die man a.) nicht (inter)aktiv eingreift und b.) gelesen werden. Jeder macht sich so entsprechend ein ganz eigenes Bild vom Geschehen. Kinder stellen sich dabei gar nicht vor, wie die Hexe im Ofen hatte leiden müssen. Sie sehen in der Hexe nur die böse Alte, die ihre Strafe bekommen hat. Wie die Strafe nun im Detail aussieht, spielt für die Kinder keine Rolle. Zumindest sehen sie nicht die Brutalität einer solchen Tat, wenn man ihnen Hänsel und Gretel vorliest. Zumindest habe ich so die Erfahrungen in meinem halbjährlichen Praktikum an der örtlichen Kindertagesstätte gemacht. Und ich denke, bei anderen wird es genauso sein. Und außerdem sind diese Märchen ursprünglich dazu gedacht gewesen, den Kindern damals in Form von Geschichten Werte zu vermitteln. 

Das tun heute die wenigsten Spiele. Oder sie sind zu sehr auf Effekthascherei aus, sodass man den Rest gar nicht mitbekommt. Aktuellstes Beispiel für ein Spiel, dass durchaus erkennbare Werte und Ideen vermitteln möchte, ist The Witcher 2. Man bedenke dabei, dass Geralt Intolleranz hasst und sich für Anderlinge einsetzt. Oder die Figur Saskia, die wohl der Inbegriff eines Idols für eine bessere Welt ist. Und sehen wir uns mal im Gegenzug das prominenteste Beispiel für einen schnellen Quickie in der Spielewelt an: CoD-MW1-3. Der einzige Wert, den diese Reihe vermitteln könnte, ist folgender: Amerika ist der gute Vater Staat und die Russen sind voll böse und gleichzusetzen mit Extremisten aus dem nahen Osten. Das mag sich jetzt stumpf lesen, ist aber bewusst so. Denn diesen Eindruck hatte ich zu Beginn von MW2 gehabt; dass CoD eben dies vermitteln wollte. Spiele, die wirkliche Werte vermitteln, sind in meinen Augen eher rar gesäht. Und deshalb zieht die Argumentation nicht, dass Märchen und Bücher auch brutal sind, bzw. sein können.


----------



## Rabowke (28. Juni 2011)

RedDragon20 schrieb:


> Ballerspiele und andere gewaltzeigende Unterhaltungsmedien für Kinder = Nein! Definitiv nein.
> Ganz einfach. kindcoolstars Post strotzt zwar vor Ironie und in gewisser Weise hat er ja Recht. Aber trotzdem gehören solche Dinge einfach nicht in Kinderhände.


... das hat auch niemand behauptet?

Versteht ihr diesen Grundsatz nicht?

Lies dir die ersten Seiten des Urteils durch, vllt. verstehst du dann um was es "uns", sprich Vordack und mir, geht. Übrigens bin ich jetzt auch da angekommen, wo Vordack vorhin schon war: diskutieren mit so einem "Publikum" macht keinen Sinn.


----------



## DrProof (28. Juni 2011)

kingcoolstar schrieb:


> Was `? selbst Kinder ? ui Wo soll das alles hinführen. Ich kann mich erinnern als ich noch ein Kind war. ich habe oft solch Filme und Spiele wie damals resident evil gespielt und war wörtlich Monate lang GESCHOCKT !! Danach war ich viel gewaltbereiter und habe gemäß nach den Vorbildern der Videospiele meine Klassenkameraden als Böse abgestempelt und sie auch dementsprechend verprügelt ! Als ich als Kind ein Pornofilm mir an geschaut habe war ich dermaßen Angeekelt das ich alle Frauen verabscheut habe ! In meiner Jugend habe ich dank dieser Schockierende Materialien, Freundinnen wortwörtlich missbraucht ! Jetzt da ich viel Reifer geworden bin erkenne i9ch sofort das so was für Kinder die nicht ausgereift sind gar nicht in Frage kommen darf ! selbst heute noch komm ich in manch einem Horrorspiel in einem Schock zustand !


 
Da fehlt das [IRONIE] Tag.... Jeder reagiert anders darauf. Kontrolle sollte aber nicht auf den Staat abgewälzt werden, sondern auf den gesunden Menschenverstand der Eltern. Die sich dann leider auch mal für ihr Kind interessieren müssen. Für den manischen Realitätsverlust sollten sie vielleicht mal einen Therapeuten aufsuchen.


----------



## FlorianStangl (28. Juni 2011)

Rabowke schrieb:


> Danke Flo & diese Begründung im Update liest sich *für mich* absolut nachvollziehbar und logisch. Des Weiteren wird damit indirekt eine Frage aus meinem Beitrag oben beantwortet, nämlich ob es in den USA ein Gesetz zur Einschränkung von Spielen bzw. Abgabe an Jugendliche gibt.


 
Genau. Für mich ist die Begründung ebenso richtig wie krass. Richtig, weil entweder alle oder kein Medium - aber krass, dass sie keinen besonderen Schutz für Kinder für nötig halten. Achtung: ich habe nicht die vollständige Begründung gelesen und weiß also nicht, ob sie noch irgendwo eine Empfehlung aussprechen, eine entsprechende Regelung einzuführen. Aber nach den ersten Absätzen ist es für mich zumindest deutlich, dass dem nicht so ist, denn das Gericht verweist ja darauf, dass Studien keine Gefahrpotenzial durch Spiele abweichend von anderen Medien ergeben hätten, und selbst das nur in geringem Ausmaß.


----------



## DrNikRiviera (28. Juni 2011)

versteh ich jetzt nicht. könnten sich jetzt 12 Battlefield oder COD kaufen?


----------



## Rabowke (28. Juni 2011)

FlorianStangl schrieb:


> Genau. Für mich ist die Begründung ebenso richtig wie krass. Richtig, weil entweder alle oder kein Medium - aber krass, dass sie keinen besonderen Schutz für Kinder für nötig halten. Achtung: ich habe nicht die vollständige Begründung gelesen und weiß also nicht, ob sie noch irgendwo eine Empfehlung aussprechen, eine entsprechende Regelung einzuführen. Aber nach den ersten Absätzen ist es für mich zumindest deutlich, dass dem nicht so ist, denn das Gericht verweist ja darauf, dass Studien keine Gefahrpotenzial durch Spiele abweichend von anderen Medien ergeben hätten, und selbst das nur in geringem Ausmaß.


... genau. Das Gericht in in *diesem Fall* geurteilt, dass das Land Kalifornieren eben nicht *nur* Videospiele auf Grund von Brutalität verbieten darf, zumal es eh keine gesetzliche Grundlage diesbezügl. gibt.

Man kann, wenn man etwas querliest, durchaus eine Empfehlung daraus lesen das eben ein Gesetzesentwurf diesbezüglich eingereicht werden sollte oder, wenn man ernsthaft ein Interesse an gewaltfreie Medien hat, auch beim Fernsehprogramm, Comics, Filme etc.pp. ansetzen.

Das wäre ungefähr das gleiche, als ob Brandenburg alle "Ballerspiele" verbieten wollen würde ... dieser Vorstoß hätte absolut keine Chance und ist mit dem Vorstoß von CA zu vergleichen.


----------



## Rabowke (28. Juni 2011)

DrNikRiviera schrieb:


> versteh ich jetzt nicht. könnten sich jetzt 12 Battlefield oder COD kaufen?


Scheinbar darf und durfte man bereits vor diesem Urteil als 6 Jähriger Manhunt, Doom etc. erwerben ... die Frage ist aber, in wieweit Läden wie GameStop etc. sich an die ESRB orientieren.

Eine gesetzliche Grundlage, so wie in Deutschland, scheint es aber nicht zu geben.


----------



## RedDragon20 (28. Juni 2011)

Rabowke schrieb:


> ... das hat auch niemand behauptet?
> 
> Versteht ihr diesen Grundsatz nicht?
> 
> Lies dir die ersten Seiten des Urteils durch, vllt. verstehst du dann um was es "uns", sprich Vordack und mir, geht. Übrigens bin ich jetzt auch da angekommen, wo Vordack vorhin schon war: diskutieren mit so einem "Publikum" macht keinen Sinn.


 
Das war nicht auf eure Beiträge speziell bezogen. Sondern klipp und klar in den Raum geworfen und auf den Artikel bezogen. 
Sicher, das Gegenteil hat auch niemand behaupt.


----------



## SupaGrowby (28. Juni 2011)

Ich finde nicht gut das Kinder solche SPiele kaufen dürfen, allerdings finde ich gut das Spiele mit Filmen und sogar Büchern gleichgesetzt werden.


----------



## krucki1 (28. Juni 2011)

Vordack schrieb:


> *Räusper*
> 
> War ja klar, obwohl ich gar nicht groß auf Deinen Test eingegangen bin musste wieder so ein Kommentar kommen, da mach ich es Dir mal nach
> .
> ...


 
Na Gott sei dank hast du es mir nachgemacht 
Letztendlich sind doch unsere Meinungen gar nicht so verschieden.

zu b) Naja es ist ja positiv zu vermerken das "PC- und Videospiele sind gleichzusetzen mit Büchern und Filmen. Damit fallen sie unter den Schutz der Meinungsfreiheit." Dies ist sehr positiv für volljährige Person und ich finds gut. Die Änderung der betreffenden Gesetzte und der Überdenkung des Jugendschutzes, was du als SELBSTVERSTÄNDLICH hinstellst, scheint aber doch in diesem Falle in eine ganz andere Richtung zu laufen -> "Der Supreme Court, also der oberste Gerichtshof in den USA, hat nun entschieden, dass der Verkauf brutaler Spiele an Kinder und Jugendliche rechtsmäßig sei. " Natürlich kommen dann Vergleiche mit Film und Buch, ich persönlich finde das es aber ein Unterschied ist. Ich kann mich an meine Kindheit noch erinnern als einige Kinder im Kindergarten/Grundschule sich gegenseitig umgetreten haben und ineinandergesprungen sind nur weil sie Power Rangers nachspielen wollten. Das könnte man ja jetzt mal überspitzt weiterspinnen wie es mit dann nach interaktiven Gewaltspielen aussieht. Ich habe selber mit 16 schon Spiele ab 18 gespielt, es ist nicht so das ich total streng und spießig eingestellt bin, ich finde nur das mit so einer Regelung wie jetzt bei den Amis die Grenzen viel zu stark verschwinden. TV Sendungen haben öfters eine Altersempfehlung am Anfang, was die Eltern daraus machen und ob sie aufpassen ist deren Sache, aber wie viele gleichgültige Eltern werden durch solche Gesetzt nun noch mehr in ihrer Gleichgültigkeit bestärkt wenn schon das Gesetzt sagt "Dein Kind darf alles spielen, das macht nichts"?

zu c) Klar, stimme ich dir zu, Medien sollten alle gleich behandelt werden und nicht nach jedem Politkers belieben. Gilt diese aber doch nicht eher für uns Erwachsene? Da kommt dann wieder das schon in b angesprochene Jugenschutzgesetz. Du findest eine Regelung als selbstverständlich, mir scheint es aber so als ob es die werten Herren in den USA gar nicht so selbstverständlich sehen. Der Vorwurf der Überheblichkeit bezieht sich darauf das du sämtliche Vorredner unstestellt hast das sie nicht vernünftig nachdenken können. Vielleicht haben sie aber auch nur eine andere Denkweise  Der eine denkt bei einem Problem Bottom-Up ein anderer Top-Down. 


Ich bin zwar nicht der aktivste Kommentator in Foren, da hätte ich keine Zeit mehr für was Anderes, allerdings verfolge ich das Geschehen schon seit etlichen Jahren. Das was gegen Amerika gedreht wird ist doch nur das nun der Jugendschutz total ausgehebelt ist. Die sinnvollste Regelung wäre doch ein vernünftiger Jugenschutz (der meiner Meinung nach in D eigentlich schon ganz ok strukturiert ist) ABER ein Ende der Bevormundung von Erwachsenen durch Indizierungen und ähnlichem. 

So und nun hoffe ich das klar ist das ich nicht gegen alles bin nur das Ganze etwas komplizierter betrachte.

EDIT: Meine Aussage ist letzendlich doch nichts Anderes wie Florian Stangl schon meinte, nur als Roman verfasst


----------



## Exar-K (28. Juni 2011)

Richtig so und zwar doppelt. Erstens stehen Spiele auf derselben Stufe wie andere Medien und zweitens hat der Staat nicht die Abgabe dieser zu reglementieren.
Wenn sich ein 12jähriger den neuesten Brutalo Shooter, Zombiefilm, oder ähnliches kauft (und dann auch die Möglichkeit hat diese zu konsumieren), dann hat nicht der Verkäufer versagt und auch nicht der Staat. Bei wem die alleinige Verantwortung für Kinder liegt, sollte denke ich jedem klar sein.

PS: Mal ganz davon abgesehen, dass ich es generell nicht für schädlich halte, wenn Kinder/Jugendliche Ego Shooter, Horrorfilme oder Pornos konsumieren. Vielleicht nicht schon mit 9-10, aber ab 13-14 sind die doch eh schon alle Experten darin, Verbote und Restriktionen hin oder her.
Uns hat das damals doch auch nicht geschadet.


----------



## Amanra (28. Juni 2011)

Was die Deutschen oft zu moralinsauer-pedantisch an  sind, sind die Amis zu verantwortungslos. 
Spiele, die bei uns USK 18 haben gehören nicht in die Hände von menschlichen Wesen im Werden, die gerade dabei sind, sich in der Welt zurechtzufinden, ihren Charakter zu entwickeln sowie Gut und Böse zu unterscheiden. Oder wollt ihr einem 5Jährigen mit Pornoheften aufwachsen sehen. Gleiches gilt auch für Spiele (und andere Medien), die mit expliziter Gewalt oder zynischer Machart aufwarten!


----------



## Vordack (28. Juni 2011)

krucki1 schrieb:


> Na Gott sei dank hast du es mir nachgemacht
> Letztendlich sind doch unsere Meinungen gar nicht so verschieden.
> 
> zu b) Naja es ist ja positiv zu vermerken das "PC- und Videospiele sind gleichzusetzen mit Büchern und Filmen. Damit fallen sie unter den Schutz der Meinungsfreiheit." Dies ist sehr positiv für volljährige Person und ich finds gut. Die Änderung der betreffenden Gesetzte und der Überdenkung des Jugendschutzes, was du als SELBSTVERSTÄNDLICH hinstellst, scheint aber doch in diesem Falle in eine ganz andere Richtung zu laufen -> "Der Supreme Court, also der oberste Gerichtshof in den USA, hat nun entschieden, dass der Verkauf brutaler Spiele an Kinder und Jugendliche rechtsmäßig sei. " Natürlich kommen dann Vergleiche mit Film und Buch, ich persönlich finde das es aber ein Unterschied ist. Ich kann mich an meine Kindheit noch erinnern als einige Kinder im Kindergarten/Grundschule sich gegenseitig umgetreten haben und ineinandergesprungen sind nur weil sie Power Rangers nachspielen wollten. Das könnte man ja jetzt mal überspitzt weiterspinnen wie es mit dann nach interaktiven Gewaltspielen aussieht. Ich habe selber mit 16 schon Spiele ab 18 gespielt, es ist nicht so das ich total streng und spießig eingestellt bin, ich finde nur das mit so einer Regelung wie jetzt bei den Amis die Grenzen viel zu stark verschwinden. TV Sendungen haben öfters eine Altersempfehlung am Anfang, was die Eltern daraus machen und ob sie aufpassen ist deren Sache, aber wie viele gleichgültige Eltern werden durch solche Gesetzt nun noch mehr in ihrer Gleichgültigkeit bestärkt wenn schon das Gesetzt sagt "Dein Kind darf alles spielen, das macht nichts"?



Boah, dieses ganze zitieren und auseinanderpflücken ist nicht mein Lieblingshobby 

Als allererstes möchte ich mich entschuldigen. Nein, ich bin nicht der Ansicht dass ich irgendwas falsch gemacht habe, mein erster Post kam vielleicht ein wenig zu aggresiv rüber. Das kommt daher da man es zu 70% mit Leuten zu tun hat die einfach noch keine Peilung haben (können)   

Zu Deinem Text: Wie Du geschrieben hast, ist es bei Büchern/Filmen so, dass die Eltern sich darum kümmern müssen dass die Kinder nur "Artgerechte" Sendungen schauen? Wo ist da der Unterscheid zu Spielen? Kinder kriegen heute in U.S.A. und in BRD alles was sie wollen, egal wie alt sie sind. Ob es legal ist und wie ist irrelevant, denn hier geht es um den Jugendschutz. Der einzige wirsame Jugendschutz im Bereich Filme/Spiele sind nun mal die Eltern (und ich denke dass ca. 90% der Eltern zu lasch damit umgehen).

Wobei ich zu Punkt 2 komme. Meiner Ansicht nach ist das wichtigste in dem Leben eines Kindes Vater und Mutter. Durch sie lernt man... fast alles. Was ganz wichtig ist, man sollte auch lernen wie man mit unterschiedlichen Situationen fertig wird und das es oft besser ist zu reden als etwas in sich hineinzufressen. Wiedemauchsei, ich vertrete die Meinung dass in einem Elternhaus in dem 60% in Ordnung zu geht, die Chance auf einen Amokläufer so gut wie ausgeschlossen sind, auch wenn das Kind Horror, Porno und Splatterfilme/Spiele guckt/spielt. Das wichtigste ist nämlich dass das Kind zu differenzieren lernt. Und das lernt es halt im Real Life, sprich Eltern und Freunde.

Da ich, seit dem ich zwölf bin, Halbwaise bin hatte ich mehr oder weniger seit dem sturmfreie Bude. Ich hab so ziemlich jeden Splatterfilm oder Spiel gesehen/gespielt auf den ich Lust hatte, egal in welchem Alter. Trotzdem kenne ich heute wenige Menschen die derart auf "Harmonie" und "Friede" Wert legen wie ich  Hmmm, mit meinem Vater hatte ich immer nen gutes Verhältnis und wir haben viel Zeit miteinander verbracht. Ob das eine vielleicht mit dem anderen zusammenhängt?



> zu c) Klar, stimme ich dir zu, Medien sollten alle gleich behandelt werden und nicht nach jedem Politkers belieben. Gilt diese aber doch nicht eher für uns Erwachsene? Da kommt dann wieder das schon in b angesprochene Jugenschutzgesetz. Du findest eine Regelung als selbstverständlich, mir scheint es aber so als ob es die werten Herren in den USA gar nicht so selbstverständlich sehen. Der Vorwurf der Überheblichkeit bezieht sich darauf das du sämtliche Vorredner unstestellt hast das sie nicht vernünftig nachdenken können. Vielleicht haben sie aber auch nur eine andere Denkweise  Der eine denkt bei einem Problem Bottom-Up ein anderer Top-Down.



Ja, eine andere Denkweise  Manche Leute flamen sofort los und andere... jetzt kommts.. lesen, verstehen, antworten  Hihi, ich verstehe was Du meinst, wenn ich aber "nur" Kiddieflames lese ala "Scheiss USA" von Leuten denen noch nicht mal das Schamhaar wächst dann kann man doch wirklich nicht von "andere Denkweise" reden. 



> Ich bin zwar nicht der aktivste Kommentator in Foren, da hätte ich keine Zeit mehr für was Anderes, allerdings verfolge ich das Geschehen schon seit etlichen Jahren. Das was gegen Amerika gedreht wird ist doch nur das nun der Jugendschutz total ausgehebelt ist. Die sinnvollste Regelung wäre doch ein vernünftiger Jugenschutz (der meiner Meinung nach in D eigentlich schon ganz ok strukturiert ist) ABER ein Ende der Bevormundung von Erwachsenen durch Indizierungen und ähnlichem.



Der jugendschutz in Deutschland ist einigermassen ok, er ist aber nur notwendig da das Bewusstsein der Eltern fehlt bzw. die Kontrollmöglichkeiten fehlen. Solange die Eltern dieses nicht erlangen ist jeder Jugendschutz nicht vollkommen effektiv. Und falls Eltern in vielen Jahren irgendwann mal so weit sind dann haben wir eine Indizierung gar nicht mehr nötig 



> So und nun hoffe ich das klar ist das ich nicht gegen alles bin nur das Ganze etwas komplizierter betrachte.



 Ich glaube nicht dass Du es komplizierter betrachtest, Du nutzt nur mehr Worte und drückst Dich umständlicher aus. Da ich ein Freund des Mottos "Keep it simple" bin, welches in jeder Lebenslage, besonders bei Plänen und so ein wahrer Helfer ist, versuche es nicht auf die Komplizierte da es meist nur für Verwirrung sorgt. Wenn mehr Politiker das beachten würden, na dann hätten wir echt mal nen Vorteil durch die...


----------



## krucki1 (28. Juni 2011)

So, nun werde ich dann auch mal mich kürzer ausdrücken. Glaube die umständlichere Ausdrucksweise habe ich von den ganzen "Laber-Fächern" im Studium mitgenommen  
Du hast mit Allem Recht. Ich denke eigentlich genau so. Leider glaube ich aber nicht das dieses wichtige Eltern-Kind-Verhältnis für die verantwortungsvolle Erziehung so im großen Stil wieder eintritt. Frau von der Leyen begrüßt es doch wenn beide Elternteile möglichst stark angagiert arbeiten gehen. Das sie wahrscheinlich Kindermädchen etc. hatte, was nicht alle sich leisten können, und dadurch dann anderen Gleichaltrige mehr Einfluss auf das Kind haben als die Eltern sieht sie nicht. Wie sollen auch ~3h Elterneinfluss ~9h Einfluss Anderer ausgleichen, in denen die Eltern dann sogar noch abgespannt eh lockerer sind als im Normalfall.

PS: Ja dein erster Post kam dann etwas falsch rüber. Die haltlosen "ist scheisse" Posts mag ich auch nicht.


----------



## OldShatterhand (28. Juni 2011)

Man sollte die Kinder zuerst mal vor dem ganzen Fastfood schützen. Das ist garantiert genauso schädlich.


----------



## Vordack (28. Juni 2011)

krucki1 schrieb:


> So, nun werde ich dann auch mal mich kürzer ausdrücken. Glaube die umständlichere Ausdrucksweise habe ich von den ganzen "Laber-Fächern" im Studium mitgenommen
> Du hast mit Allem Recht. Ich denke eigentlich genau so. Leider glaube ich aber nicht das dieses wichtige Eltern-Kind-Verhältnis für die verantwortungsvolle Erziehung so im großen Stil wieder eintritt. Frau von der Leyen begrüßt es doch wenn beide Elternteile möglichst stark angagiert arbeiten gehen. Das sie wahrscheinlich Kindermädchen etc. hatte, was nicht alle sich leisten können, und dadurch dann anderen Gleichaltrige mehr Einfluss auf das Kind haben als die Eltern sieht sie nicht. Wie sollen auch ~3h Elterneinfluss ~9h Einfluss Anderer ausgleichen, in denen die Eltern dann sogar noch abgespannt eh lockerer sind als im Normalfall.
> 
> PS: Ja dein erster Post kam dann etwas falsch rüber. Die haltlosen "ist scheisse" Posts mag ich auch nicht.



Ja, dann sind wir im Arsch, um es freundlich auszudrücken. WENN das Eltern/Kinder Verhältnis sich mittel- bis langfristig nicht wieder verbessert dann sehe ich unabhängig vom Gesetz und von Computerspielen regelrecht schwarz für unsere Zukunft.

P.S. Da ich nicht studiert habe wurde ich zum Glück nicht durch diese "Laber-Fächer" verblendet


----------



## DeVan90 (28. Juni 2011)

Ich find die Entscheidung mehr oder weniger gut. Ich gehöre nämlich zu den Menschen, die  diese ganze Gewaltsache in Medien usw. für völlig überbewertet halten.

Natürlich sollte es schon eine Gewisse Grenze geben, aber ab ca. 13, also ab jugendlichem Alter, kann man den Menschen solche Spiele mehr als zumuten.

Soweit ich weiß, gibt es bis heute keine eindeutigen Nachweise, die belegen, dass ein 13 Jähriger eine fatale Fehlentwicklung hinlegt, wenn er Shooter oder Pornos schaut und die wird es auch niemals geben.

Ich hab auch mit 13 die ersten Shooter gespielt und mir die ersten Pornos aus dem Netz gesagut .... Die ganze Sache wird in Deutschland völlig überbewertet. Hier könnte Deutschland ausnahmweise sogar mal was von den USA lernen.


----------



## Red-Bird (28. Juni 2011)

DeVan90 schrieb:


> Ich find die Entscheidung mehr oder weniger gut. Ich gehöre nämlich zu den Menschen, die  diese ganze Gewaltsache in Medien usw. für völlig überbewertet halten.
> 
> Natürlich sollte es schon eine Gewisse Grenze geben, aber ab ca. 13, also ab jugendlichem Alter, kann man den Menschen solche Spiele mehr als zumuten.
> 
> ...



Ich muss zugeben das das schon ziemlich krass klingt. Der eine verträgt das so der andere so aber man kann das nicht verallgemeinern. Ich würde nicht wollen das sich mein Sohn hardcorepornos reinzieht. Das gehört zur entwicklung in der jugend und hat vll. den reiz des verbotenen muss aber nicht gefördert werden.

Das spiele keinen einfluss auf die psyche haben ist auch irgendwie nen witz. Es ist nicht das problem das die betreffenden kinder amok laufen, es ist das problem das gewalt als ein möglicher problemlösungsweg erkannt und akzeptiert wird. Der gebrauch von schußwaffen ist kein tabu sondern eine option (wenn auch im schlimmsten falle). Was das ansehen von Pornos betrifft ist mittlerweile nachgewiesen das sie schlechten einfluss auf das sexualleben haben. nicht bei allen aber bei vielen. Ich will nicht ins detail gehen aber eine freundin erzählte mir von der erfahrung mit einem mann der sie behandelt hat wie ein objekt mit dem man alles anstellen kann. Sex funktioniert nicht wie in pornos, es wird aber leider so vermittelt.

Man sollte mit solchen urteilen sehr vorsichtig sein und nichts pauschalisieren. Eigentlich sind die Eltern gefragt und niemand anders, sie sollten einschätzen wann ihr kind in der lage ist pc spiele zu spielen oder nciht. bei einer richtigen erziehung ist es für dei einen sicher kein problem dead space mit 12 zu zocken. Bei anderen sieht das ganz ganz anders aus. Aber das is wohl ein problem der gesellschaft....


----------



## philipp141294 (28. Juni 2011)

Richtig so.


----------



## Xorydol (28. Juni 2011)

Ich bin nach wie vor der Meinung, dass Videospiele, Filme, Pornos usw. nur Einfluss auf eine Person/ein Kind haben können wenn es schon vorher "verkorkst" ist... und wenn ein Jugendlicher daran glaubt, dass Sex so ist wie in Pornos, dann ist das doch bitteschön die Schuld der Eltern.


----------



## Red-Bird (28. Juni 2011)

Xorydol schrieb:


> Ich bin nach wie vor der Meinung, dass Videospiele, Filme, Pornos usw. nur Einfluss auf eine Person/ein Kind haben können wenn es schon vorher "verkorkst" ist... und wenn ein Jugendlicher daran glaubt, dass Sex so ist wie in Pornos, dann ist das doch bitteschön die Schuld der Eltern.


 
Es geht aber nicht um eine Schuld sondern darum das soetwas verhindert wird. Daher dürfen Kinder bei denen der Schutz der Eltern nciht greift auch meiner Meinung nach keine Gewaltätigen spiele spielen! Hab dieses Video aus meiner Psychologie Vorlesung mal rausgekramt, das zeigt ganz gut was Gewalt in Medien anrichtet.
YouTube - ‪Bandura (1965) Bobo doll on T.V‬‏

In diesem Experiment zeigt sich das Kindern welchen nicht klargemacht wird das gewaltätiges Handeln schlimme konsequenzen hat, ( wie es in games ohne einwirken der eltern immer der fall ist) gewalt eine handlungsoption darstellt.


----------



## Vordack (28. Juni 2011)

Red-Bird schrieb:


> Ich muss zugeben das das schon ziemlich krass klingt. Der eine verträgt das so der andere so aber man kann das nicht verallgemeinern. Ich würde nicht wollen das sich mein Sohn hardcorepornos reinzieht. Das gehört zur entwicklung in der jugend und hat vll. den reiz des verbotenen muss aber nicht gefördert werden.
> 
> Das spiele keinen einfluss auf die psyche haben ist auch irgendwie nen witz. Es ist nicht das problem das die betreffenden kinder amok laufen, es ist das problem das gewalt als ein möglicher problemlösungsweg erkannt und akzeptiert wird. Der gebrauch von schußwaffen ist kein tabu sondern eine option (wenn auch im schlimmsten falle). Was das ansehen von Pornos betrifft ist mittlerweile nachgewiesen das sie schlechten einfluss auf das sexualleben haben. nicht bei allen aber bei vielen. Ich will nicht ins detail gehen aber eine freundin erzählte mir von der erfahrung mit einem mann der sie behandelt hat wie ein objekt mit dem man alles anstellen kann. Sex funktioniert nicht wie in pornos, es wird aber leider so vermittelt.
> 
> Man sollte mit solchen urteilen sehr vorsichtig sein und nichts pauschalisieren. Eigentlich sind die Eltern gefragt und niemand anders, sie sollten einschätzen wann ihr kind in der lage ist pc spiele zu spielen oder nciht. bei einer richtigen erziehung ist es für dei einen sicher kein problem dead space mit 12 zu zocken. Bei anderen sieht das ganz ganz anders aus. Aber das is wohl ein problem der gesellschaft....


 
Danke, dem ist nichts hinzuzufügen, nur eventuell eine Ergänzung 



> Das Spiele keinen einfluss auf die psyche haben ist auch irgendwie nen witz. Es ist nicht das problem das die betreffenden kinder amok laufen, es ist das problem das gewalt als ein möglicher problemlösungsweg erkannt und akzeptiert wird.



DAS ist eben genau der Grund warum Eltern so wichtig sind. Das Spiel/Horror/wasauchimmer ist nicht das Problem wenn das Kind ein Vertrauensmenschen hat dem es sich anvertrauen kann, es wird erst zu einem Problem wenn das Kind "nur" mit Gleichaltrigen darüber palavern kann und es so nicht richtig lernt solche Sachen zu verarbeiten.

Ich bin fast 2 Meter groß, sportlich, kräftig usw. Trotzdem KANN ich keine anderen Leuten weh tun. Selbst als mich in der U-Bahn nen kleiner Türke angegriffen hat (er wollte vor nem Mädel cool sein) habe ich nur abgeblockt bis er aufgegeben hat. Warum? Weil ich als Kind mit Doom 1 und Duke3D aufgewachsen bin? Evtl ist es ja sogar gut so


----------



## Shadow_Man (28. Juni 2011)

Ich find`s eh generell albern, den Kindern alles was mit Gewalt zu tun hat, zu verbieten und ihnen quasi die Augen zuzuhalten und so zu tun, als würde es keine Gewalt auf der Welt geben.
Viel besser ist es doch, wenn man seinen Kindern einen anständigen Umgang mit dem Thema Gewalt lehrt. Also zum Beispiel auch selbst mit den Kindern zusammen Computerspiele zockt und dann darüber spricht.
Allerdings gibt es auch Spiele, die in Kinderhänden nichts zu suchen haben. Ein Dead Space z.b. halte ich für einen 11, 12jährigen für viel zu heftig. Da ist es schon richtig, wenn das nur ein Erwachsener erwerben kann.


----------



## Mystorius (28. Juni 2011)

Shadow_Man schrieb:


> Ich find`s eh generell albern, den Kindern alles was mit Gewalt zu tun hat, zu verbieten und ihnen quasi die Augen zuzuhalten und so zu tun, als würde es keine Gewalt auf der Welt geben.
> Viel besser ist es doch, wenn man seinen Kindern einen anständigen Umgang mit dem Thema Gewalt lehrt. Also zum Beispiel auch selbst mit den Kindern zusammen Computerspiele zockt und dann darüber spricht.
> Allerdings gibt es auch Spiele, die in Kinderhänden nichts zu suchen haben..


 
Im großen und ganzen stimme ich dir zu... jedoch 



> Ein Dead Space z.b. halte ich für einen 11, 12jährigen für viel zu  heftig. Da ist es schon richtig, wenn das nur ein Erwachsener erwerben  kann



Würde ich dem nicht zustimme... ich persönlich weiß nicht, wiso alle immer meinen es sei so schlimm "grusel" Spiele zu Spielen. Ich selber bin 15 Jahre alt, und spiele "BFBC2,TF2 u.s.w), ersten bedeutet das, dass jeder der "googeln" kann sich auch Spiele herrunter laden kann die nicht für sein Alter gedacht sind, außerdem würde ich es den "Kindern" selber überlassen welches Spiel sie Spielen, ich habe auch DeadSpace2 angespielt jedoch finde ich es einfach "hol" und "einfallslos"... wenn es anderen jedoch Spaß macht es zu Spielen, kein problem... und das Kinder durch "Killer" Spiele einen Ammocklauf begehen, ist ja wohl der totale Schwachsinn.


----------



## Basshinzu (28. Juni 2011)

Mystorius schrieb:


> Im großen und ganzen stimme ich dir zu... jedoch
> 
> 
> 
> Würde ich dem nicht zustimme... ich persönlich weiß nicht, wiso alle immer meinen es sei so schlimm "grusel" Spiele zu Spielen. Ich selber bin 15 Jahre alt, und spiele "BFBC2,TF2 u.s.w), ersten bedeutet das, dass jeder der "googeln" kann sich auch Spiele herrunter laden kann die nicht für sein Alter gedacht sind, außerdem würde ich es den "Kindern" selber überlassen welches Spiel sie Spielen, ich habe auch DeadSpace2 angespielt jedoch finde ich es einfach "hol" und "einfallslos"... wenn es anderen jedoch Spaß macht es zu Spielen, kein problem... und das Kinder durch "Killer" Spiele einen Ammocklauf begehen, ist ja wohl der totale Schwachsinn.


 BITTE.KAUF.DIR.EINEN.DUDEN. 
Ausserdem lad nichts illegales und Spiel nur das, was von der Altersfreigabe für dich freigegeben ist.


----------



## hogan1980 (28. Juni 2011)

Aber was passiert, wenn in einem Ballerspiel ne Titte zu sehen ist?


----------



## Schmiddi1992 (29. Juni 2011)

"Ich sehe auch auch bei den Schülern, dass die Eltern das auch sehr locker sehen und sich nicht an die Beschränkungen halten. Sehr schade."
Von Anfang bis Ende fragt man sich doch, ob die Leute mit einer anderen Meinung rausgeschnitten wurden oder die Reporter nicht in der Lage waren, Menschen mit anderer Meinung zu finden.

Schwierige Kiste. Es ist in meinen Augen definitiv nicht schlimm, wenn Kinder/Jugendliche mit Gewaltspielen zu tun bekommen. Es ist nicht immer schlimm oder behindert sie, wie es von den Befragten dauerhaft gepredigt wird, ohne auch nur den Ansatz einer Argumentation anzulegen. "Schlimm, einfach schlimm". Warum? Ich selbst habe mit 5 den ersten Teil der Resident Evil Reihe angespielt, zusammen mit meinem Bruder und meiner Tante(9 bzw. 10), wo immer jemand älteres(16-17) dabei war. Keiner von uns hat in irgendeiner Form eine Störung davongetragen oder sonstiges. 
Man sollte Kindern sicherlich nicht ermöglichen, jedes Spiel kaufen zu können, schon allein damit Extremfälle verhindert werden, die ihr ganzes Geld dareinstecken. Denn Verbote machen die Sachen idR nur interessanter. Welcher Junge unter 16 Jahren hat bitte noch keinen Porno gesehen?
Solange man vernünftig mit den Sachen umgeht, ist alles okay. Wenn ich mir solche Beiträge, die von geistiger Armut durchzogen sind, ansehe, kriege ich einfach's Kotzen. Es ist nicht alles schlimm, nur weil man es nicht kennt. Einfach mal vertrauen und loslassen und nicht alles verbieten. Kinder/Jugendliche sollten eigenständig handeln dürfen, und nur in den Notfällen sollte da wirklich eingegriffen werden. Es aber zu verbieten und als "Schlimm" abzustempeln, bringt niemanden weiter.
Trotzdem gibts keinen Daumen hoch von mir für den Supreme Court. Irgendeine Einschränkung sollte schon her, sei es zumindest eine Kaufeinschränkung für Jugendliche unter 12-14 Jahren. Naja, ich brauche zum Glück nur meckern


----------



## DanGrizzly (29. Juni 2011)

Oje es war ja wieder so klar das die Medien meckern ausserdem *Ballespiele* sie könnten es ja einfach Shooter nennen was ist daran so schwer?
Und dann nehmen sie noch Leute im Interview, die das alles so schlecht finden und selbst mit dem Thema noch nie in Verbindung gekommen sind.
Naja das ist meine Meinung. 

MfG DanGrizzly


----------



## xNomAnorx (29. Juni 2011)

wenigstens wurden in dem video nur leute gefragt die sich auch wirklich mit "ballerspielen" auskennen. mein lieblingsspruch: "das ist eigentlich wie mit alkohol..."


----------



## BigDaddy-83 (29. Juni 2011)

Bigg-daddy


----------



## Nick1313 (29. Juni 2011)

Was für Querschläger haben die denn bitte interviewt? Leute, die absolut keine Ahnung haben, worum es bei den sogenannten 'Ballerspielen' geht. Der Sinn dahinter, sich (gerade online)  gegenseitig zu messen. Ich wage den Vergleich zum Fußball oder vielen anderen Sportarten. Man will wissen, ob man selbst besser ist, als der Andere. Das ist der Reiz. Aber was soll das? Renter, die denken dass HDTV ein gefährliches Virus ist. Mittvierziger, die noch nie Kontakt zu irgendwelchen Videospielen hatten.
Denen eine solche Frage zu stellen, scheint mir geradezu lächerlich.


----------



## JillValentine21 (29. Juni 2011)

naja gut das sie keine "Kinder" fragen ist ja wohl klar aber das die nun Leute fragen die wahrscheinlich nichtmal wissen was das überhaupt ist ist schon fragwürdig. ich zitiere "sowas gehört verboten" oder so ähnlich.. also ganz ehrlich Wenn Spiele verboten gehören bzw Gewaltspiele dann müsste Theoretisch auch Alkohol usw verboten werden denn Alkohol schadet weitaus mehr wie ein Ballerspiel besonders Kindern denen es trotz gesetz möglich ist ihn zu erwerben und die überhaupt nicht damit umgehen können. Aber ich finde es trotzdem auch mehr als scheiße das es an kinder verkauft werden darf also Spiele es ist schon gut so das es altersbeschränkungen gibt.. Ein kind ist eben ein kind.. und Ballerspiele sollten für erwachsene bzw volljährige bleiben


----------



## MusicMan1992 (29. Juni 2011)

*Die Schuld liegt bei ...*

Das Thema ist zwar schon ziehmlich durchgekaut, aber ich geb' dazu auch mal mein Statement ab.
Wie schon Nick1313 geschrieben hat:



Nick1313 schrieb:


> [...] Der Sinn dahinter, sich (gerade online)  gegenseitig zu messen. Ich wage den Vergleich zum Fußball oder vielen anderen Sportarten. [...]


Das finden ich und sicher viele andere auch. Das ist ja gerade der Sinn dahinter, deswegen heißt es ja auch "Spiel". Nun wollen wir zwar, aber können keineswegs glauben, das alle Gamer dieser Welt so denken wie wir, denn irgendwo gibt es immer Idioten. Leute, die in ihrem Ego-Shooter keine Pixelfiguren, sondern ihren Klassenlehrer oder Mitschüler sehen. Nur denke ich, dass diese *Leute von vornherein sehr kaputt* sind und dass dieser Zustand keineswegs durch ein Computerspiel herbeigeführt wurde.

Mal ganz davon abgesehen, dass es *wissenschaftlich noch garnicht nachgewiesen* wurde, dass Gewaltspiele die Agressionsbereitschaft steigern, liegt es immer am Menschen, wie er mit dem Medium umgeht. Ich persönlich glaube auch nicht, dass HipHop agressiv macht, diese Musikrichtung wird einfach nur größtenteils vom sozial schwächeren Teil der Bevölkerung gehört (das soll keine Beleidigung sein, es ist nur meine Beobachtung), und dort herrscht eh ein anderes Maß an Gewalt.

Wenn man das ganze Thema mal von außen betrachtet, also als jemand, der nur *von angeblichen "informierten Quellen"* hört, "Killerspiele" machen agressiv und sieht dazu noch ein Bild von 'nem Counterstrike Turnier, is' doch klar, wie der auf die Einstellung kommt, wer kann ihm das verübeln, wenn es so rübergebracht wird, 
Ist doch klar, dass man in einem Turnier mal emotional wird, also sich freut, wenn man gewonnen hat. Man kann's aber *im Fernsehen auch ganz leicht so darstellen*, als ob der betreffende Spieler sich freute, weil er einen anderen Menschen erschossen hat.

Also finde ich, dass hier die *Schuld klar bei den Medien* (Presse, Fernsehen) liegt, da jene ihre Beiträge selbstverständlich äußerst spannend gestalten wollen, damit er auch gelesen wird. Und hier kommt das BILD-Prinzip zum Einsatz --> Die Wahrheit leicht verdrehen und zuspitzen, mit glaubhaften Beispielen rüberbringen, dann glauben es selbst die Poliker, auch wenn dazu kein wissenschaftlicher Befund eingegangen ist.

Da brauch nur einer sagen "Osama Bin Laden ist tot, guckt mal hier, wir haben sogar ein Foto!", dann jubelt plötzlich die ganze Welt. Wenn ich eins gelernt habe, dann *nicht sofort alles zu glauben, was in den Nachrichten gesendet wird*, sondern erstmal darüber nachzudenken und zu überlegen, wie wahrscheinlich es ist, dass der Beitrag der Wahrheit entspricht und, wem es was für Vorteile bringen würde, wenn der Beitrag 'ne Ente wär', sprich z.B. Stimmensicherung für politische Parteien.
Schau dir das Volk an und beobachte, was es will. Wollen bloß 10% der Bevölkerung den Verbot von Alkohol, wär es politscher Selbstmord, eben diesen vorzuschlagen. Herrscht aber Unruhe im Volk, Amokläufer kommen über das Land wie die Vorboten der Apokalypse, kommt da schnell 'ne CSU daher, die uns mit der ihr gegebenen göttlichen Macht beschützen will. Geschäfte machen mit der Angst der Menschheit nenn' ich das, erinnert mich 'n bischen an Versicherungsvertreter.

Wer mir jetzt ohne Nachzudenken glaubt, die Medien wären komplett daran Schuld, ist kein Stück besser als unsere Opposition. Denn diese glaubt ja sofort alles, woran sie glauben will. "Computerspiele, früher hatten wir 'nen Reifen und 'nen Stock zum Spielen!", krieg ich alle paar Wochen von zwei Generationen aufwärts zu hören. Solche Leute glauben gern an die Schlechtigkeit von Computerspielen, genauso gern, wie ich daran glaube, im Recht zu sein, denn *wer auf der Welt glaub schon gern an das Unangenehmere?*


_______________________________________________


_Das wär' jetzt der Zeitpunkt gewesen, um zu Religion überzuspringen, aber ich wollte eigentlich nur einen Beitrag und kein Buch schreiben. 
Also immer daran denken: An Information sollte man immer unvoreingenommen rangehen, damit man seine eigene Meinung bilden kann, deswegen wird sie auch so neutral wie nur irgend möglich formuliert, nicht wahr, BILD?_​


----------



## Rabowke (29. Juni 2011)

Das Problem, was ich hier wieder rauslese: ihr geht immer von euch selbst aus. 

"Ich hab damals ...
"Ich ..."

Ich hab damals auch Duke Nukem 3D, Wolfenstein, Spears of Destiny, Doom etc.pp. gezockt ... allerdings würde ich meinem Kind mit 12 Jahren, als Beispiel, kein Doom 3 unter dem Weihnachtsbaum legen.

Nur weil man selbst ohne "Schaden" solche Spiele konsumiert hat, muss es nicht bedeuten das jeder weltweit dies auch tut. Genauso wie ich meinen Kindern auch nicht freiwillig einen Ab 18 Hardcore Porno geben würde, eben weil ich glaube, dass dies nicht wirklich den Charakter fördert.

D.h. ich bin gg. einen generellen Freifahrtschein für solche Spiele, würde aber meinem 16j Kind durchaus ein ab 18j Titel geben, wenn ich mit ihm vorher darüber geredet habe und das Spiel selber kenne ... denn es gibt Gewaltspiele und es gibt Gewaltspiele. Ein Manhunt z.B. würde ich meinem Kind niemals geben.


----------



## timo94 (29. Juni 2011)

Ahhh ich bin 17 und spiele seit 3 Jahren, ich bin ja so verzogen  

einfach Quatsch, vor drei Jahren hätte ich mich aber auch nicht an DOOM oder ein Dead Space herangetraut. Das würde ich jüngeren Kindern auch nicht zumuten. Es kommt auf die Reife an, einige würde ich mit 12 andere erst mit 15 Spiele ab 18 Spielen lassen. Solang man es nicht übertreibt ist doch alles OK und ich bin auch kein schlechterer Mensch deswegen


----------



## Vordack (29. Juni 2011)

timo94 schrieb:


> Ahhh ich bin 17 und spiele seit 3 Jahren, ich bin ja so verzogen
> 
> einfach Quatsch, vor drei Jahren hätte ich mich aber auch nicht an DOOM oder ein Dead Space herangetraut. Das würde ich jüngeren Kindern auch nicht zumuten. Es kommt auf die Reife an, einige würde ich mit 12 andere erst mit 15 Spiele ab 18 Spielen lassen. Solang man es nicht übertreibt ist doch alles OK und ich bin auch kein schlechterer Mensch deswegen


 
Naja, mit 17 bist Du ja selbst noch ein "Kind", mal sehen was aus Dir wird 

Ich hab glaub ich Doom mit 15 oder so gespielt. Mit 12 hatte ich erst nen C64, wo ich aber auch alles zocken konnte von Sachen wie Barbarian (Hack n Slay) bis ... ach, einfach alles^^ Wie jedes Kind damit umgeht hängt größtenteils von seinem sozialem Umfeld ab (Eltern, andere potente Gesprächpartner (Lehrer o.ä.)...).

Desto älter man wird, desto größer ist die Chance das man diese" Gespräche" bereits hatte. Und da nicht alle Kinder so "reif" sind wie Du oder ich ist es halt sicherer es den Kindern gesetzlich zu verbieten, wobei das ohne Elternaufsicht rel. wenig Sinn macht.

Perfekt wäre es wenn in dem Bewusstsein der Eltern diese Verantwortung ihren Kindern und unserer zukunft gegenüber festankert, sie ihrer Aufsichtspflicht nachgehen würden UND zusätzlich der Staat weiter so machen würde wie bisher, abzüglich der Indizierung von manchen Titeln.

Nur leider wird es noch lange dauern bis es so weit ist; unsere Politik hat einfach die falschen, oftmals kurzfristigen Prioritäten. Priorität Nummer 1 in jedem Staat sollte die Jugend sein, unserer einzige "Waffe" gegen die Zukunft. Alle anderen Ziele (Altersvorsorge, Arbeitslosigkeit, Inflation, Krankengeld, Wirstschaftswachstum...) sind dagegen Sekundär. Wer das nicht kapiert dem ist nicht zu helfen...


----------



## kornhill (29. Juni 2011)

1. Es wurden Computerspiele gesondert von anderen Medien behandelt. --> Gottseidank wurde dieses Urteil gefällt. Da Computerspiele meiner Meinung nach wie andere (künstlerische) Medien behandelt werden sollen. (Bücher, Filme, etc.)

2. In den USA ist es allgemeine jedem Menschen gestattet diese Medien zu erwerben. Unabhängig vom Alter. Das ist der Punkt der wirklich fraglich ist. Wie kann man nur???

3. Apropo wie kann man nur. Wie kann der gute Arni auf die Idee kommen Computerspiele gesondert zu behandeln? Ganz klar wenn er dieses Gesetz, Medienübergreifend, erlassen hätte, wäre er ziemlich sicher seinen Job los. Diesem Druck hätte er nicht standhalten können.

--> Dadurch das der Gesetzes Antrag einfach schon unvollständig und falsch war, (da er computerspiele gesondert behandelt), war das Urteil sehr sehr gut!

--> Das Minderjährige in den USA alle Medien aller Art erwerben dürfen, ist und bleibt erschreckend. Kopfschüttel. (Wobei ich garnicht weiss wie das mit "pornografischen" Medien gelöst ist. Da müsste es ja eigentlich irgend ein "Medienübergreifendes" gesetz geben, bei den prüden Amis, oder?)

@Vordrack: Oh Babarian, was waren dass für Zeiten. ...


----------



## Vordack (29. Juni 2011)

kornhill schrieb:


> @Vordrack: Oh Babarian, was waren dass für Zeiten. ...



Jaja, lang ists her. Ich bin mir nicht mal sicher ob ich zu der Zeit schon Schamhaare hatte


----------

